# How do I tame a wild rescue?



## DebbyM (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi folks. The little injured dove that I saved at the edge of the road is doing well, although I'm still not sure if it will be able to fly in time. I'm going to keep it in a box in the guest room for another couple weeks. Very quiet in there and except for when I go in several times a day to clean water and check seed, nothing to cause him to flap around and further hurt a bad wing or ? At this point, I'm limiting interaction just in case he does heal up good enough to release.

But on the off chance that I have a bird for life here, how does one go about taming them? This is an adult bird or at least one from this years crop, so I'm not lucky enough to have discovered a baby. Also, how big a cage is good for a bird like this? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he may do better in a large dog cage, the ones with the sliding bottom.. so it can get light and sunshine.. it most likely will never be tame as it is a wild bird....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Whe you find a very young feral pigeon, it's pretty easy to get him used to you, but even then, with their own personalities, some pigeons are just friendlier than others. But when you start with an adult bird who has lived wild and feared people for so long, it's pretty hard. He may learn to tolerate you and even come to you for snacks, but will probably remain fairly careful around you.

As has been mentioned, he would probably be better off in a cage big enough where he can move around and wide enough to flap his wings for exercise.


----------



## DebbyM (Oct 27, 2010)

I sort of thought you would say something like that. I'm still hoping that the wing will heal and strengthen because I can't think of anything sadder than a wild bird that looses his freedom. So maybe with luck......right?

Thanks for your time folks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They do adjust though and if it turns out this one is not releasable, you can find him a buddy that can't be released. There is never a shortage to go around.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Is this a pigeon or a dove? Like in Mourning Dove?
If its a pigeon, I agree he would probably do better in a large dog crate.
If it's a wild dove (especially Mourning) that's a different story! You have to be VERY careful with them CAGED. They are ALWAYS very "flighty". Absolutely NO PERCHES. They are known for panicking and flying straight up 'under a perch" and breaking their necks  They will also get their wings caught thru bars - even narrow bars on bird cages.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes...as Msfreebird mentions.


If a non-releaseable, and to live with you, you can probably win them over by many repeatings of Lap Towel time, doing everything slow and gentle, pretend 'pecking' into a Bowl of Seeds you are sharing with them, them lightly draped with a small cloth.

That and gently holding them in a way which is comfortable to them, and softly talking with them, admiring them, and overall affirming affection and regard.


I have had Doves decide to be friendly out of the blue, for no reason I was aware of, where I had made no effort to win them over, but it is rare, usually they are very uncomfortable with people or with being looked at or touched or anything.


They do not let themselves show emotion like Pigeons generally allow themselves to do, but instead, retain their 'Poker Faces' unless they really are comfortable with you, then they are very different in their demenor and facial expressions and habits.


----------



## DebbyM (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes this little bird is a mourning dove, but as far as finding him/her a buddy one day, I don't know where you live, but here in Nova Scotia, I'm not seeing a "lot" of available birds around. We are historically a "not have" and "do without" province. I used to live in BC Canada and over on the west coast everything is available, but I'm not finding the same here. In a pinch, would it be feasible to have an outdoor aviary and find him a silky hen friend. Silkies are pretty mild tempered and as they don't fly up to roost, if this little bird is going to be earth bound, might that be a better than nothing match?

And would it also be a better idea if this little bird was housed outside rather than indoors? What would you do?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

DebbyM said:


> Yes this little bird is a mourning dove, but as far as finding him/her a buddy one day, I don't know where you live, but here in Nova Scotia, I'm not seeing a "lot" of available birds around. We are historically a "not have" and "do without" province. I used to live in BC Canada and over on the west coast everything is available, but I'm not finding the same here. In a pinch, would it be feasible to have an outdoor aviary and find him a silky hen friend. Silkies are pretty mild tempered and as they don't fly up to roost, if this little bird is going to be earth bound, might that be a better than nothing match?
> 
> And would it also be a better idea if this little bird was housed outside rather than indoors? What would you do?


If it turns out to be "not releasable", a "soft side" crate would be your best bet.
Something on this idea-
http://www.dogbedsandcrates.com/products/soft-side-play-yard-dog-pen.html
But you could make your own out of pvc pipe and heavy duty screen. Everything 'above' them HAS to be SOFT. Wooden perches are not a good idea because they are so "flighty", they panic and hurt themselves. NOTHING HARD in their cage that they can "shoot up" into and hit their heads on (I can't stress this enough!). Parrot "rope" perches might be ok, but they may get their toenails caught in them.
I use those fake ornamental "timber pine" trees. They come in different sizes and they can be shaped to suit their needs for perching and hiding.
Mine is set up like a "little Forrest with a clearing in the middle for food and water dishes on the bottom between a little tree stump" They like to feel "sheltered" whereas they startle so easily.


----------

